
A Closed-Form Solution to Photorealistic Image Stylization - petercooper
https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.06474
======
resoluteteeth
This is essentially a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16424813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16424813)
(which links to the corresponding github page, which then has a link to this
paper)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We merged most comments thither.

~~~
pen2l
Do you ever find yourself using that word in real life too? You're the first
person I've seen to use it non-ironically. I will use it from now on, I quite
like it.

~~~
dang
I do my bit.

------
Lerc
For those clicking on the Github link and getting an error, remove the . at
the end.

[https://github.com/NVIDIA/FastPhotoStyle](https://github.com/NVIDIA/FastPhotoStyle)

~~~
p1necone
I notice on almost all of these image transformation projects the example
images provided are usually very low res. It's basically impossible to judge
how well this really works with the thumbnail sized images on the github page.

~~~
yorwba
Why are small images not good enough to demonstrate how well this really
works? What kind of issues would you expect to see for larger images?

~~~
virgilp
Visual artifacts are often visible only at higher resolutions. Take the first
photo, as an example: wouldn't you be curious to see how the road looks at a
higher resolution? From the thumbnail - it might as well be horrible/
unusable. Same thing about the clouds.

